# who is the king of hometheatre speaker packages?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi if oppo is the king of blu ray players witch company is the king of home theatre speaker packages in peoples opinion ie monitor audio b&w paradigm etc want the best company for sound quality and design and build please could people please reply asap please:boxer:lddude::yikes::sn:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no such company. You will find many more opinions, and with speakers many more variables. 

You speak of "packages" but not every company sells their speakers as packages. You also don't qualify your needs in terms of cost, number of speakers, configuration, etc.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a good question. There are many great speaker makers and which one is best for you may not be the best speaker for me. Too many variables including your ears and my ears.


----------

